# Centipedes in sump pit!!!



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sprinkle around some Roach Away.
Any box store, grocery store, hardware store will have it.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

I was told that they eat other insects. I leave them alone. They don't bother me and I don't bother them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/centipede.htm


----------

